# Newbie



## RAP (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello I'm Sarah from Rock and Pop Rattery, I am a registered breed who is located in Australia and I live in Sydney, I have been keeping rats and mice for about one year as pets only.

In June this year I paired my first breeding pair together who was a black rex tan doe and a black self longcoat buck who both were pedigree mice from a registed breeder and had a perfect healthy 10 bubs.

Feel free to take a look at my website still needs abit more work tho: http://sites.google.com/site/rockandpoprattery/

My goals are to breed chocolates with longcoats,Lilacs with rex coats and work on the dutch line with Icedmice who is a good friend of mine.

You have fantasic looking mice with big ears. I would love to breed that into my lines. There are so many questions I would like to ask. But another time.

Cheers

Sarah


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi and welcome!

and congratulations on your show success with your gorgeous Pippa!

Good luck with the mice!


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Sarah and welcome,

I am really loving these antipodean rodents of yours and Klara's. There are also some small coincidences. My best friend is a cat lover and she sadly lost her beloved cat Clyde a few months ago. Since then she has adopted sibling kittens that she has called Rocky and Poppet, also known as Rock and Pop. I know that we haven't quite entered the twilight zone with that but they are coincidences none the less lol.


----------



## RAP (Oct 7, 2009)

jo65 said:


> Hi Sarah and welcome,
> 
> I am really loving these antipodean rodents of yours and Klara's. There are also some small coincidences. My best friend is a cat lover and she sadly lost her beloved cat Clyde a few months ago. Since then she has adopted sibling kittens that she has called Rocky and Poppet, also known as Rock and Pop. I know that we haven't quite entered the twilight zone with that but they are coincidences none the less lol.


hehehe. :lol:


----------



## RAP (Oct 7, 2009)

Meet my mice:

RAP Malteaser-chocolate tan longcoat










Chai-cream sable


















Maple-standard agouti










Linkin-mm dutch longcoat










RAP Faith-black rex manx


----------



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

the Dutch longcoat is amazing!

also, your hands look so much like mine it's eerie!

reminds me of Joey in Friends when he finds his identical hand twin!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome to you and your adoremable meeces! And, yes, I, too think the longhaired Dutch is amazing.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

jo65 said:


> Hi Sarah and welcome,
> 
> I am really loving these antipodean rodents of yours and Klara's. There are also some small coincidences. My best friend is a cat lover and she sadly lost her beloved cat Clyde a few months ago. Since then she has adopted sibling kittens that she has called Rocky and Poppet, also known as Rock and Pop. I know that we haven't quite entered the twilight zone with that but they are coincidences none the less lol.


Hi Sarah,

Sarah is my bestest buddy. 
We both worked together....quite literally, in a Leagues Club. Now we work on rodents together  .

Oh WOW Jo that is a bit creepy!!!

And I agree Linkin's coat is something very special, I've been trying to track down the original breeder for a while now. They supplied a local petstore that has since closed down. ALL the rodents there had very fluffy coats, I regret not buying one for myself. I've never seen a longcoat retain it's coat as well as he has through adulthood. 
I'm also curious to see if my suspisions are correct and it is indeed dominant! The fact they were ALL fluffy and from several litters suggests it may be. OR they could be just very inbred? Time will tell.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forums  Your mice are very pretty!


----------

